# I plan on getting a new bass.. but..



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 2, 2010)

I need a bit of help of finding one that fits my needs. I want a 6 string or a even a 7. I LOVE tapping and prog. I mean ill play that shit all f'ing day. I need something with powerful pickups and really centered about mid tones. 35 inch neck would be nice. I really dont give a crap about how much i weighs... i lug may 72 pound sister all the time. wide string spacing is most greatful. i have these large hands that get in the way. i plan on tunning it in open G G/C/G/C/F/A sooo can you guys help me out?


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 2, 2010)

Budget?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2010)

Try out a Dean Edge 6.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 2, 2010)

Carvins makes a long scale 6 string neck through, I absolutely love their MM style humbuckers too. The sweepable mid EQ gives tonnes of tonal control too. I have not encountered a more favourable bass, which is a good thing as mine cost a lot due to being blinged out heavily.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with the above post that Carvin makes some super nice basses and you can spec them out to fit your preferences. If you're on a tighter budget, maybe try and find a used Yamaha John Myung model (there were two versions of this bass, the older one is 35" and has wider string spacing, probably more up your alley). I have one of the older model turquoise ones and its a really solid sixer. The three band EQ makes it really versatile and it sounds nice for tapping, which Myung does occassionally.


----------



## Andii (Nov 2, 2010)

A couple more to look at:

Ibanez BTB776
(Rondomusic.com) Brice Defiant 6 
Conklin Groove tools 7 (look up jeff hughell videos)


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 2, 2010)

My buget is about 1500$ im about 400$ short of a Conklin there what 1900$? i am i big fan of ibanez will look into that. dean edge... ive tryed one out i like the sound but its not me i just dont feel right. I look for a carvin next time i head out to Guitar center.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd recommend a Peavey Cirrus. Super-powerful, noise-free pickups and electronics with the mid-emphasis you're looking for. The 35" scale you're looking for. Extremely playable neck and low action - would be great for proggy stuff. Plus it happens to be light and very well balanced.

The string spacing is fairly narrow at the bridge, but since the saddles are adjustable you can get a little extra width. I don't think any of the basses mentioned in above posts are any better in that regard. I know the newer Carvin 6s have adjustable Hipshot bridges, but I can tell you for sure the older Carvins and the Yamaha RBX6JM will be no wider than the Cirrus - I own all 3.

Tone-wise, I think the Cirrus is your best bet. It has a really tight tone that cuts without sounding harsh. I've played some Carvins that sounded pretty darn good but most of them (including mine) had a less defined midrange tone - something that would sit well in most mixes but might not cut through as well in prog. I personally am NOT a fan of the stock electronics on the John Myung sig. They sounded really bland and lifeless to me, regardless of EQ setting. I ended up replacing them. Other than that, it's a playable, well balanced bass, though heavy as hell.

Most of these basses would be in the $500-$1000 range used. If you're looking for a great bass on the cheap, Ibanez SR506's often go for under $400, which makes them an absolute steal. They sound great and play great, although they have a thicker neck which is wider at the nut.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> My buget is about 1500$ im about 400$ short of a Conklin there what 1900$? i am i big fan of ibanez will look into that. dean edge... ive tryed one out i like the sound but its not me i just dont feel right. I look for a carvin next time i head out to Guitar center.



You should be able to score a Conklin 7 without going over your budget. GTBD-7s were only $1500 new. I also see GT-7s on ebay for less than a grand pretty frequently. Those are both 34" scale basses with SUPER narrow string spacing, though, which is why I didn't recommend them for you. Both are great instruments.

A 35" Conklin with wide string spacing is going to cost you a load of money.


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 3, 2010)

AIsnt a peavey cirrus about two grand? and you know ive played a SR506 those things are prety beast for the price TOns of low end in them. I played it with TWO low B strings. yes TWO of them B B F# B E G# it was crazy. But its come down to the Ibanez SR506 . Peavey Cirrus 6. and the Conklin GTBD-7


----------



## bostjan (Nov 3, 2010)

$1500 is a tough range. For a few hundred more you can get into some really nice pro gear.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> AIsnt a peavey cirrus about two grand?



Only if you buy new. They're still a good value at that price but you should take advantage of their mediocre resale value and get one used. I've never seen one go for over $1200 on ebay, and I've even seen the top of the line tiger eye/ebony version go for only $700.



Mr12ax7 said:


> But its come down to the Ibanez SR506 . Peavey Cirrus 6. and the Conklin GTBD-7



Can't go wrong with any of those. The consensus on talkbass is that the Cirrus 6 and GTBD-7 are the two best ERBs under $2000. From my own experience, I agree. But the Sr506 will probably do whatever you need.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 3, 2010)

It's too bad there's no Combustion 6, and the ABZ 6s will be out of your price range. Ahh well, plenty of good options there, especially the Cirrus bought used.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 4, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> It's too bad there's no Combustion 6...



Right? What's up with that?


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 4, 2010)

for under $1,000 you can have my ESP (LTD) B-206SM. It has an Audere 4-band preamp and is currently setup for G#/Ab so tuning it to open G would be easy.

You can pick it up, too!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 4, 2010)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Right? What's up with that?



Sheldon's gradually ramping this up. It's an expensive proposition with a lot of up-front costs, and he doesn't want to get burned 

The 4s are coming first I think, and the ABZ 6s are coming soon, which means that it's likely the Combustion 6s are a bit of a ways out.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 4, 2010)

I always thought that Dingwalls would be some of the best ERBs, but nearly a decade since I demo'd one and I haven't seen any sevens from them. I think the cheapest Dingwall 6's are around $2300 (Afterburner), but I've seen some go for over $5k.

For $1500, I think you are in a bit of an awkward territory. Budget 6's don't cost nearly that much, but most intermediate models fetch a few hundred more. I'd recommend either going used or saving a bit.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> open G G/C/G/C/F/A sooo can you guys help me out?




what guage strings will you use? I'm a bit intrigued by this tuning. What do you plan on doing with that? Extension, what can be done with that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2010)

If you're looking to go for a 7, I HIGHLY recommend hunting down a used Conklin Groove Tools 7. I see them go for anywhere between $700 and $900 and they're built quite well. They sound pretty killer as well. It's also pretty well balanced as far as hanging on a strap goes. 

For demos, look up Jeff Hughell. He lays down some crazy tapping, "shredding", and overall solid playing on a stock Groove Tools 7.


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Honestly.. Ive been hearing so much about the Conklin groove tools. I am planing on going with it. $700 - $900? thats just what i need. and Ive know about Jeff Hughhell for awhile.. Hes the reason why i got into tapping haha hes a fucking beast no lie about that. 7 string. so that makes the tunning.. G C G C F A D :O god my guitarist are going the shat a brick when they see me with this.. monster. and later down the line if you still got the LTD Josh ill hit you up for that to


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Encephalon5 said:


> what guage strings will you use? I'm a bit intrigued by this tuning. What do you plan on doing with that? Extension, what can be done with that?


 
(low to high) .145 105. .085 .065 .045 .035 .20 im going with the Conklin 7 string. Well my guitarist tune to drop C tuning. and in alot of our songs there are parts that would sound a lot better with some type of low end harmony. hence i chose open G tunning for that. i didnt really want weird tuning like A C G C F A D that was just a little odd to me. and the extra high strings.. well being stuck in 4 string bass teritory with tapping and i tap a lot below the 7th fret and the second octive. and as i said being stuck with a 4 string a wish a lot of things were 1 or 2 octives higher. and also sweeps. tapping runs. scale patterens etc.. well see whre getting at?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Second hand 7-string Conklin GT models are generally inexpensive & they sound great! (I may be biased as I bought a GTBD-7 about 2 weeks ago.)


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 4, 2010)

I also own a Warwick Thumb BO 6, which I also enjoy. Be warned: Warwicks are heavy... But then again, my GTBD-7 is also heavy. Some people experience neckdive with the Thumb model. I always wear my basses high, so I've never experienced this problem.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 4, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I always thought that Dingwalls would be some of the best ERBs, but nearly a decade since I demo'd one and I haven't seen any sevens from them. I think the cheapest Dingwall 6's are around $2300 (Afterburner), but I've seen some go for over $5k.



There just isn't much of a market for sevens. Keep in mind Dingwall is a pretty small shop all things considered... and you can spend as little as $1800 for an ABZ 5 or upwards of $8-10k for a Prima Artist.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *If you're looking to go for a 7, I HIGHLY recommend hunting down a used Conklin Groove Tools 7. I see them go for anywhere between $700 and $900 and they're built quite well.* They sound pretty killer as well. It's also pretty well balanced as far as hanging on a strap goes.
> 
> For demos, look up Jeff Hughell. He lays down some crazy tapping, "shredding", and overall solid playing on a stock Groove Tools 7.


 

THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## Origin (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a Spector Legend 6 and it's fantastic and very responsive even with the stock pus, quite affordable too. It's not quite as high-end as what's generally being mentioned, but I adore it.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> Honestly.. Ive been hearing so much about the Conklin groove tools. I am planing on going with it. $700 - $900? thats just what i need.



Sounds like a good call. Those are a great value, and going secondhand means you won't take a loss if you don't like it - which I doubt will happen. 

We demand pics when it arrives.


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well i wil surely post up picks when i get it. it will take time tho. need to save up money first. haha but that wont be a problem. it will be here around the time of the new year. Now that "new bass" is off my list is time to get that RBI peramp..


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 5, 2010)

Origin said:


> I have a Spector Legend 6 and it's fantastic and very responsive even with the stock pus, quite affordable too. It's not quite as high-end as what's generally being mentioned, but I adore it.


 
Finally. Someone mentioned a Spector before I did!


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> i plan on tunning it in open G G/C/G/C/F/A sooo can you guys help me out?



what would you do with a tuning like that? it just seems a bit odd.


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Encephalon5 said:


> what would you do with a tuning like that? it just seems a bit odd.


 
Go to the first page.. were i explaned it. the first time to you...


----------



## iron blast (Nov 8, 2010)

ebay has this Antoniatsai one for cheap with a maple and mahogany neck thru 35 scale ebony fretboard 24 fret neck, active/passive electronics, birdseye bubinga top for $350ish plus shipping


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 8, 2010)

wow,........ u gonna buy it? i get paid in a couple of days, if its still up its mine


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## LordCashew (Nov 8, 2010)

iron blast said:


> ebay has this Antoniatsai one for cheap with a maple and mahogany neck thru 35 scale ebony fretboard 24 fret neck, active/passive electronics, birdseye bubinga top for $350ish plus shipping



Holy crap! I've never seen one of those that wasn't covered in gaudy, tasteless inlays! That would be an awesome modding bass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2010)

iron blast said:


> ebay has this Antoniatsai one for cheap with a maple and mahogany neck thru 35 scale ebony fretboard 24 fret neck, active/passive electronics, birdseye bubinga top for $350ish plus shipping





chucknorrishred said:


> wow,........ u gonna buy it? i get paid in a couple of days, if its still up its mine





LordIronSpatula said:


> Holy crap! I've never seen one of those that wasn't covered in gaudy, tasteless inlays! That would be an awesome modding bass.



Honestly guys, stay away from the Antonasi stuff. It's full of improperly/incompletely dried woods, poor seems, and rough cuts, sanding, and finishing. I've worked on a half dozen of them, and all but two were lost causes. If you luck out they can be decent modding platforms, especially if you're good with your own tech work, but it seems there are a lot more misses than hits. 

If you want something cheap and mod friendly, pick up something from Rondo.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly guys, stay away from the Antonasi stuff. It's full of improperly/incompletely dried woods, poor seems, and rough cuts, sanding, and finishing. I've worked on a half dozen of them, and all but two were lost causes. If you luck out they can be decent modding platforms, especially if you're good with your own tech work, but it seems there are a lot more misses than hits.
> 
> If you want something cheap and mod friendly, pick up something from Rondo.





At least then you can return it if it's a crock.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly guys, stay away from the Antonasi stuff. It's full of improperly/incompletely dried woods, poor seems, and rough cuts, sanding, and finishing. I've worked on a half dozen of them, and all but two were lost causes. If you luck out they can be decent modding platforms, especially if you're good with your own tech work, but it seems there are a lot more misses than hits.
> 
> If you want something cheap and mod friendly, pick up something from Rondo.



So it seems...

Antoniotsai Guitars and Mandolins WARNING - Antoniotsai Guitars a Scam


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 8, 2010)

i knew it was too good to be tru  

guess its between the e drum set or keybord


----------



## iron blast (Nov 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly guys, stay away from the Antonasi stuff. It's full of improperly/incompletely dried woods, poor seems, and rough cuts, sanding, and finishing. I've worked on a half dozen of them, and all but two were lost causes. If you luck out they can be decent modding platforms, especially if you're good with your own tech work, but it seems there are a lot more misses than hits.
> 
> If you want something cheap and mod friendly, pick up something from Rondo.



How bad where these because I was really wanting one? I am pretty good at doing refinishing and fret work and stuff. Are the routes bad necks twisted beyond repair, electronics krap?


----------



## iron blast (Nov 8, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


>



Eric Czar's stuff is incredible he and Obscuras bassist both are the reason I am learning fretless. Sick!


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ive heard about Antoniatsai's stuff before. i looked into buying one once intill i read about his reveiws. just like a lot of things.. its to good to be true. Haha but anyways i have long for got but have any of you played or tryed out a Warwick corvette $$ 6 string? ive played the warwick thumb bolt-on that has been metioned. it was pretty damn sweet too much money tho. and also i wanted to know how thick is a conklin groove tools neck? i have pretty big hands but its just good to know for future refrence.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr12ax7 said:


> Ive heard about Antoniatsai's stuff before. i looked into buying one once intill i read about his reveiws. just like a lot of things.. its to good to be true. Haha but anyways i have long for got but have any of you played or tryed out a Warwick corvette $$ 6 string? ive played the warwick thumb bolt-on that has been metioned. it was pretty damn sweet too much money tho. and also i wanted to know how thick is a conklin groove tools neck? i have pretty big hands but its just good to know for future refrence.



If I remember correct the neck was a litle bit narrower on the Conklin and thinner than the broadneck thumb 6er I played.


----------

